# Dogs with HD - do their legs tremble?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been refraining from asking this although it's been happening for well over a year. Whenever Flora goes to the bathroom, her hind legs tremble. She never loses her balance or anything, but the trembling is pretty noticeable.

She has never been officially diagnosed with HD, but when she had surgery for luxating patella the vet said her left hip looked iffy. Since then she demonstrates classic clinical signs of it.

Anyhow, does anyone else's dog's legs tremble like this? Is it a sign of weakness, pain...? She never seems bothered by it, but it's odd.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It could be pain... 

Is it just when she's flexing her hips to squat?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine (who has had two FHOs) will tremble a bit when she squats to pee. I think it's related to the muscle loss in her hindquarters. The muscle loss is very noticeable with her. Of course, she has short hair, so it's easier to see.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> It could be pain...
> 
> Is it just when she's flexing her hips to squat?


Both motions for #1 and #2, but it's more noticeable when she's squatting to urinate.



fostermom said:


> Jasmine (who has had two FHOs) will tremble a bit when she squats to pee. I think it's related to the muscle loss in her hindquarters. The muscle loss is very noticeable with her. Of course, she has short hair, so it's easier to see.


This makes sense. She doesn't like to do very much in the way of exercise, we get about 40 minutes to an hour of light walking a day, at most, so maybe she's lost some muscle tone in her hind legs. I need to get that girl to do some more swimming!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Swimming may help, but if it's HD, then the muscle loss will happen anyways due to restricted movement.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Swimming and regular exercise may help, but I would have it checked by a vet in case this is a pain issue. Before upping her exercise. 

Our Sammy had the quivering limbs late in life when he was dealing with old age arthritis issues and injuries from overexertion. The pain may have been muscle or bone related, but our vet said it was a pain response. We started him on tramadol to get him through those periods.

I've heard of the quivering happening because of rear end weakness (atrophied muscles and messed up nerves), but I imagine pain meds would have no effect in that case.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> Swimming and regular exercise may help, but I would have it checked by a vet in case this is a pain issue. Before upping her exercise.
> 
> Our Sammy had the quivering limbs late in life when he was dealing with old age arthritis issues and injuries from overexertion. The pain may have been muscle or bone related, but our vet said it was a pain response. We started him on tramadol to get him through those periods.
> 
> I've heard of the quivering happening because of rear end weakness (atrophied muscles and messed up nerves), but I imagine pain meds would have no effect in that case.


I've actually often wondered if Flora has a neurological problem with her hind legs - occasionally she'll just randomly lose her balance while walking, or drag her paws, and 3x now she's completely lost control of her bladder while sleeping (the vet chalked it up to spay incontinence), but I always wonder...

I can't afford fancypants tests to see if she has any neurological issues or else I'd have a vet go the whole 9 yards with her. When I have some extra money I will get her hips xrayed to see what we're dealing with.

I suppose when I bring her in to the vet next I'll mention this. As I said, it's been going on for about a year, so a few more months won't kill her. It's too bad though. She's so young.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The vet will be able to tell just by feeling her legs if there is muscle loss. At least that would give you an idea if that might be the issue.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

fostermom said:


> The vet will be able to tell just by feeling her legs if there is muscle loss. At least that would give you an idea if that might be the issue.


I'll definitely make sure to ask next time she's in. Thanks!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

One of our first goldens we had had degenerative myalopathy-kind of like MS in a person. He was also mildly dysplastic in one hip. Yes, he had a few issues  Anyway, that is a neurological disorder and it involves the rear end and their sense of balance. When it got bad, it looked like Gunner was almost drunk. The first couple signs we had noticed were that he didn't have much of a pain response in his rear and when you flipped his back feet onto the top(pads facing up) when he was standing, it took him some time to right the foot. They should right the foot pretty much immediately. Like CHD, it robs them of their muscle mass especially in the hind end.

I can also tell you though that he lived a pretty good life until just over the age of 12. So, it can be managed.

If you suspect she has CHD, do you have her on glucosomine/MSM and also Vitamin C?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

hvgoldens4 said:


> One of our first goldens we had had degenerative myalopathy-kind of like MS in a person. He was also mildly dysplastic in one hip. Yes, he had a few issues  Anyway, that is a neurological disorder and it involves the rear end and their sense of balance. When it got bad, it looked like Gunner was almost drunk. The first couple signs we had noticed were that he didn't have much of a pain response in his rear and when you flipped his back feet onto the top(pads facing up) when he was standing, it took him some time to right the foot. They should right the foot pretty much immediately. Like CHD, it robs them of their muscle mass especially in the hind end.
> 
> I can also tell you though that he lived a pretty good life until just over the age of 12. So, it can be managed.
> 
> If you suspect she has CHD, do you have her on glucosomine/MSM and also Vitamin C?



I'm sure I'm just overreacting with the nerve concerns. It's just that our old dog Carmella had neuropathy due to nerve degeneration, and some of Flora's behavior is very similar.

I've had her on Dasuquin + MSM for about a year, but not Vitamin C... what does Vit C do for dogs with joint issues?


----------

